# Head-Fi. The Community. The History. - Head-Fi TV



## jude

NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please CLICK HERE to see the video.​  ​   
  In this episode of Head-Fi TV, Paola Dias interviews Jude Mansilla about Head-Fi (discussing its history to present day), while Mike Dias of Ultimate Ears (UE) interviews members of the Head-Fi community who were present at the 2013 Spring New York Head-Fi meet.
   
   
  Products mentioned in the video:

   

 *V-MODA Vamp Verza Portable DAC/Amplifier*
 *Schiit Audio Mjolnir Balanced Desktop Amplifier*
 *HiFiMAN HE-6 Planar Magnetic Headphone*
 *HiFiMAN EF-6 Headphone Amplifier and Pre-amplifier*
 *ALO Audio Rx Mk3-B Portable Balanced Headphone Amplifier*
 *Sennheiser HD 700 Over-Ear Headphone*
 *HiFiMAN HM-801 Portable Audio Player*
 *HiFiMAN HM-901 Portable Audio Player*
 *V-MODA Crossfade M-100 Over-Ear Headphone*
 *iBasso DX100 Portable Audio Player*
 *Fostex TH-900 Over-Ear Headphone*
 *Audeze LCD-2 Planar Magnetic Headphone*
 *Audeze LCD-3 Planar Magnetic Headphone*
 *FiiO Mon Blanc E12 Portable Headphone Amplifier*
 *Monster Turbine Pro Copper In-Ear Monitor*
 *CEntrance HiFi-M8 Portable DAC/Headphone Amplifier*
 *Astell&Kern AK120 Portable Audio Player*
 *Woo Audio WA7 Fireflies Tube Headphone Amplifier/DAC*
 * *

 * *

*Head-Fi. The Community. The History. - Head-Fi TV produced by Mike Dias and Joseph Cwik*
* *
 * *

*We will occasionally post Q&A episodes of Head-Fi TV.  If you want to submit any questions (or comments), you can do so via email to tv@head-fi.org.*

* *


----------



## AnakChan

Good to see some faces behind the handles. An enlightening and great interview!


----------



## mmayer167

Nice interview Jude


----------



## headphones1999

grate!!!


----------



## thread

This is an amazing video that captures very well the spirit of the site. Thank you for sharing, Jude! (and wow I'm honored to be a part of this video  )


----------



## KT66

That is superb.


----------



## warrenpchi

HOLY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What a great idea for a vid!!!


----------



## DavidMahler

Such a great video Jude!! Paola did a fantastic job at interviewing you!  It's amazing how much the industry/website/products have evolved and changed since I joined several years back.  I can only imagine how different it is from back in the very early internet days. It's great to have this as a sort of backdrop.   I love the whole idea of the member interviews.  It definitely captures much of the spirit of that meet.  This whole video is just so spot on! And I must humbly thank you for the wonderful shout-out!!


----------



## Netforce

Really interesting video, haven't been a part of the community too long myself but found the video really interesting learning about the history of head-fi. Great job.


----------



## kothganesh

Quote: 





davidmahler said:


> Such a great video Jude!! Paola did a fantastic job at interviewing you!  It's amazing how much the industry/website/products have evolved and changed since I joined several years back.  I can only imagine how different it is from back in the very early internet days. It's great to have this as a sort of backdrop.   I love the whole idea of the member interviews.  It definitely captures much of the spirit of that meet.  This whole video is just so spot on! And I must humbly thank you for the wonderful shout-out!!


 
  ^^2. And David, you deserve it mate. Lord knows how many times I have read and reread your writing and that has helped me shape my tastes and preferences for the class of HPs that I now own (and hopefully should add over time).


----------



## bozebuttons

Being a member for over 11 years ,this is one of the best video & threads . Mike Dias had a great Idea in doing this,His wife Paola did a great job interviewing Jude.
  No real need to comment the Video says it all but surprised no mention of sites like Innerfidelity & others that do online reviews.
  I am glad to be part of this great community.


----------



## eke2k6

This episode was just great.
   
  Despite all the gear, I think the human aspect of the hobby is the most important. I mean, here are literally millions of people (1.5 million still qualifies as millions  ) all unified in one aspect. Music comes a close second.


----------



## DavidMahler

Quote: 





kothganesh said:


> ^^2. And David, you deserve it mate. Lord knows how many times I have read and reread your writing and that has helped me shape my tastes and preferences for the class of HPs that I now own (and hopefully should add over time).


 
  Thank you


----------



## Spareribs

Great stuff and worthy of being a good documentary. But let's not kid ourselves completely and also see that Head fi is also a business as well. Perhaps a huge business. But over all, lots of fun in this hobby and the enthusiasm of the members is wonderful.


----------



## warrenpchi

Quote: 





spareribs said:


> But let's not kid ourselves completely and also see that Head fi is also a business as well.


 
   
  No it's not, it's a gang!  And like all gangs, we even have our own gang sign!


----------



## bowei006

Just saw the entire video(skipped around).
   
  This was quite interesting to go into what we think and how the site was founded!


----------



## jibzilla

.


----------



## warrenpchi

I think he actually meant dance music though... as opposed to Air or something like that.


----------



## Redlah

Fan-tas-tic . . History . .


----------



## jibzilla

warrenpchi said:


> I think he actually meant dance music though... as opposed to Air or something like that.


----------



## warrenpchi

Fair enough, and I see your point.  But I was just trying to suggest that maybe he actually meant contemporary dance-related sub-genres and styles as opposed to the whole of electronic music (which tends to be a pretty broad categorization).  For the record, I'll take an old Essential Mix or some Chris Lawrence over the stuff that's come since so I kind of know where you're coming from.  Anyway, still a great vid!


----------



## jibzilla

.


----------



## warrenpchi

Good times can't last forever.  Thankfully, our gear allows us to be as anachronistic as we wanna be.


----------



## PaolaD

Hi everyone!
Paola here--this is my first official post but I've been a bit of a lurker around here for years. I just wanted to send a big thank you to Jude and the community. And a big thank you for the positive feedback on the interview--I was a little nervous to be honest but Jude was so great that everything you see is just a natural conversation. We had a blast! 
Paola
Ps. By the way -- any clever posts my husband may have made were probably mine.


----------



## jibzilla

paolad said:


> Hi everyone!
> Paola here--this is my first official post but I've been a bit of a lurker around here for years. I just wanted to send a big thank you to Jude and the community. And a big thank you for the positive feedback on the interview--I was a little nervous to be honest but Jude was so great that everything you see is just a natural conversation. We had a blast!
> Paola
> Ps. By the way -- any clever posts my husband may have made were probably mine.


----------



## Deep Funk

Nice interview...


----------



## longbowbbs

Quote: 





paolad said:


> Hi everyone!
> Paola here--this is my first official post but I've been a bit of a lurker around here for years. I just wanted to send a big thank you to Jude and the community. And a big thank you for the positive feedback on the interview--I was a little nervous to be honest but Jude was so great that everything you see is just a natural conversation. We had a blast!
> Paola
> Ps. By the way -- any clever posts my husband may have made were probably mine.


 
  Welcome to the community Paola!


----------



## Scottsmrnyc

Great Video. Congrats. Glad I went to the NYC Metro Meet.


----------



## ChriG

Nice vid!
   
  I'm more of a reader than a writer, but I got soo much information and fun reading from this community on an relatively short period of time. 
   
  Head-Fi.org (and my buddy Trentino here at the forums) is really the reason why I went from a pair of Porta Pro driven out of the motherboard sound output to head-fi gear for thousands of dollars 
   
  This head-fi thing is really a savior if you want world class sound without having to rebuild your home to get your stereo to sund like you want ^^
   
  ..AND I get to listen to music as much as I want without the wife complaining and telling me to turn the volume down


----------



## wink

Good to see Paolo come out of her husband's shadow.


----------



## alenfromcroatia

Great video!
  Been a member for not too long but all I can say is long live Head-Fi!


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





paolad said:


> Hi everyone!
> Paola here--this is my first official post but I've been a bit of a lurker around here for years. I just wanted to send a big thank you to Jude and the community. And a big thank you for the positive feedback on the interview--I was a little nervous to be honest but Jude was so great that everything you see is just a natural conversation. We had a blast!
> Paola
> *Ps. By the way -- any clever posts my husband may have made were probably mine.*


 
   






 Welcome, PaolaD. Enjoyed you presenting and the overall interview as well. Whew! Good thing I'm polite and show respect when talking to your husband about music... could have 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 been you all along.
   
  Perhaps, you could bring a smile to his face by reminding him I'm that cat who use to Phone & Fax my orders for African Music into Stern's Music in London. ALL the way from
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Los Angeles!


----------



## Mike Dias

Quote:


> Perhaps, you could bring a smile to his face by reminding him I'm that cat who use to Phone & Fax my orders for African Music into Stern's Music in London. ALL the way from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  My man — I'll never forget that story. It's right up there in my top 10. Every time I get a mailer from Sterns I think of it. How you been? What's news? And geez, now all my posts are suspect But it's actually more along the lines of this: Paola always finds great bands and amazing articles and tells me about them. Then I share them and take all the credit. But I always say, if I wasn't aping her stuff, then I'd have nothing to talk about at all. Seems fair to me.
   
  What have you been listening to lately?


----------



## Silent One

Quote: 





mike dias said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps, you could bring a smile to his face by reminding him I'm that cat who use to Phone & Fax my orders for African Music into Stern's Music in London. ALL the way from
> ...


 
   





 Great to meet up with you! Hope all is well in your days and nights. Sadly, due to personal circumstances, I have listened to very little music since December 2012. And have discovered very few new artists. Though, being on Head-Fi brings a new finds via the "What are you listening to now" thread.
   
  Currently, in the middle of a move, so my entire full size audio rig is in storage. Worst, I've been selling off some of those pieces to meet expenses. However, my transition is a temporary one. Both me and the audio rig shall rise again - with a new look and new _swing_ to it.


----------



## Guitarist9273

It can be a little difficult to sift through the BS & the opinions based on nothing, but overall Head-Fi has provided a base of knowledge that's been very useful in my audio-journey. I'm glad Head-Fi exists and I'm thankful to those that made this thing possible. It's usually pretty cool. Thanks, Jude & Co.!


----------



## catspaw

There are 2 things id like to comment here on:
  1.The part when Jude said that you put some music on your gear for someone and they ask "What is this?".
   
  Last friday I played "up in the air - 30 second to mars" and my cousin, who has been one of my best friends since childhood asked me with eyes open like plates "Where do you find these things?"
   
  I wanted to tell her that I always listened to all sorts of music, and that the only differance was now thanks to the Head-Fi community, that  I now had an equipment good enought so that everyone could understand the beauty of all types of music.
  Of course, you cant put that sort of feeling in words, not well enought, so i just smiled and asked if she wanted to hear another one .
   
  2. What does the community me for me? The oportunity to learn from others and teach others what i have learned. In both cases the purpouse is to invite others into a great world, and its amazing how gratefull we are for this gift (knowledge), one that we will always carry with us.


----------



## cb3723

Cool review, I had no idea of where head-fi's roots where/how this awesome site started from - until now


----------



## cb3723

jibzilla said:


> Well since were on the history topic here this is why I don't care for the phrase dance music or EDM.
> 
> I started going to parties in the late 90's and fell in love with electronic music. Everything was awesome for a few good years and we called electronic techno. Then around 2000 allot of people started saying that techno was it's own genre, beep beep boop boop type stuff, and that we should call it EDM instead.
> 
> ...




Hey dude, see what you make of these mixes I did a whiles ago - it's a blend of donk and bounce with some old school rave classics revamped to a faster bpm - hope you enjoy 


[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/47X6hLkeNxQ[/VIDEO]

http://soundcloud.com/happy-daze/bounce-anthems-2012/s-46sSk


[VIDEO]http://youtu.be/bjIuhFJCZNg[/VIDEO]

http://soundcloud.com/happy-daze/triple-xxx-hard-beats-mix-by/s-jiATh


Check the Soundcloud links for best quality audio playback 

Hope Jude & the Head-Fi collective get their rave on  

Party on


----------

